# New*** Green Tree Python (Morelia viridis)



## ChrisNCT (Jan 20, 2006)

I brought home something I have been wanting for a long time now. It is a female young adult *Aru Green Tree Python (Morelia viridis).*


----------



## boidaddic (Jan 20, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous, excellent new addition. Any plans of breeding her?
Eric Weintraub


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 20, 2006)

Not yet...   she is a bit thin. She drank quite a bit tonight when I brought her home and set her up. I will get her fattened up a bit and hydrated. 

Maybe someday I will. Not sure yet. I'll get her healthy and 100% first.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## boidaddic (Jan 20, 2006)

You oughta think about breeding her, she'd deffinately produce some screaming offspring. I'm sure she'll be fattened up in no time  
Eric Weintraub


----------



## Denisthemenace (Jan 21, 2006)

Chris, you son of a gun .. :clap: 
great arboreal enclosure.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 21, 2006)

Well..here she is on her way to good health!


----------

